# this 69 as a partscar?



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

I can get this as a partscar.

Mainparts missing at mine are Dash, interior, Front bumper, all outer wheelhouings

I have seen that the rear bumper is different, but how about the rest?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the blue one has the steel nose and your hasthe endura bumper,which is the plyable pastic


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

i can live with that as long as it fit


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

will devalue yours keep as much gto syuff on yours as you can use all the swappable trim fro the lemans


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The only sheetmetal the 68 and 69 share are the hood, front fenders and..... that's it. Rear quarters on the 69 Lemans should be the same as your 68 GTO clone with the arrowhead marker lights. Rear bumper and decklid are different. 

Looks like your "endura" bumper is tweaked pretty bad. I would consider a fibreglass one instead of trying to fix that one or find another where you are at. The steel front bumper is completely different but will bolt on. 

They did make steel bumper 68 GTO's and they are fairly rare but again the 69 one is different.

Why not use the 69 to build your Judge clone? That would be the proper year anyway, just swap over everything from the 68. Your gonna hafta paint it anyway, so if the 69 is solid I would go with that.


----------

